# Oppo f1s colour os v 3.0.0.0i lock screen theme stuck!



## Totalkaos2 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi totalkaos2 here 
I have a oppo f1s that if set a theme that changes the lock screen look and when I went to go for a different look it git stuck and no matter what I try won't go away iv tried:
SD protection ( oppo f1s does not have this option)

Reapply the theme then removing or changing it 

Updating the phone to v 3.0.0.0i 
(latest version as of the 19/3/2017)

If anybody know how to fix this please do tell me I am not the only person experiencing this problem 

Regards totalkaos2


----------

